# December Puppy Photo Contest - Vote Here



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*desilu - Lucy*








*GoldenLover84 - Tucker*








*Heidi36oh - Peanut & Jack*








*historicprim*








*Hudson - Hudson*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Huntersmomma - Hunter*








*jessme7 - Marley*








*kathy mi - River*








*Kory P - Benny*








*LOVEisGOLDEN - Layla Belle*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*SimTek - Sammy*








*super nova - Byron*








*Tessas Mom - Tessa*








*THE HONEY WOLVES - Katie*








*TheHooch*


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

*All winners in my eyes!*

Going to have to take some time to consider all the Puppy months- they are all just so cute and adorable, how do you pick a winner!!!


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

this is gonna be a hard one Oy

so many beauitful babies


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

All such cute puppy faces!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Supernova it is!!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

aahh! They're all cute!! But i voted for Supernova.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

This one is really hard!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey! There's my shoe! Great puppy pics everyone!


----------



## super_nova (Dec 9, 2007)

Yay!!!!!!! Thank you everyone who voted for Byron.


----------

